# Pheasant Opener Tomorrow



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Sound off. Who is going?

For the first time in probably 25 years, I will be hunting private property for the opener.

Good luck to all. Be safe. Shoot well.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't sleep if that says anything.lol.I am 49 and have hunted pheasants since 1986.I get as pumped up as I did then.Never gets old.It is part of who I am.part of my soul you could say.

Good luck!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I would love to go pheasant hunting but I haven't even heard one around here in at least 20 years. We used to have lots of them when I was a kid but since the 70's they are all gone.


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Making my first trip down for Michigan pheasants this weekend. Going to see what my 3 year old weim and I can come across on public land. Not expecting much but driving 2 hours sure beats driving 16 to the Dakotas. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm heading out shortly to public land by myself. I missed 3 roosters last year, opening day. Hoping I can actually knock one day this year, that is I bbn I can find them again. Good luck to all that are going out!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> Can't sleep if that says anything.lol.I am 49 and have hunted pheasants since 1986.I get as pumped up as I did then.Never gets old.It is part of who I am.part of my soul you could say.
> 
> Good luck!


You are right. I am 57. I have pheasant hunted since I was 12 and the sight and sound of a flushed pheasant never gets old.


----------



## 2GSPs (Jun 25, 2014)

Hitting private property this morning before headed to public.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

sportsman98 said:


> Not expecting much but driving 2 hours sure beats driving 16 to the Dakotas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Reading that, I have doubts you have experienced the Dakota’s. It is a trip every bird hunter should experience at least once in their lives. The bad part about going west (for any animal), is it makes hunting at home boring.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

We had 11 flushes in 2.5 hours this morning. (4 roosters, 7 hens). Only 2 roosters flushed in range. We bagged one. Nice morning.


----------



## David_E_Ward (Oct 2, 2018)

John Singer said:


> We had 11 flushes in 2.5 hours this morning. (4 roosters, 7 hens). Only 2 roosters flushed in range. We bagged one. Nice morning.



WTG, had to work this morning but planning on hitting a private parcel not far from Sebewaing in the morning


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a rooster run in front of my car last week. That was on Fletcher Road south of Grayling! Good luck guys. Hope you all see a few birds and Put one in the game vest. I will be chasing grouse and Woodie up north.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

John Singer said:


> We had 11 flushes in 2.5 hours this morning. (4 roosters, 7 hens). Only 2 roosters flushed in range. We bagged one. Nice morning.


How did you do that? It is only 11:00 oclock. They must have changed opening hour. With the rarity of birds, I just might have put the Carlson Turkey choke in the 835 and loaded it with 3.5" 7s HeviShot. They would have been pretty far out to get away from a 30" pattern.lol


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

ours start 1st october,iv been up my pond today and 8 came out i let them go till a bit later.in the year.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

B


OnHoPr said:


> How did you do that? It is only 11:00 oclock. They must have changed opening hour. With the rarity of birds, I just might have put the Carlson Turkey choke in the 835 and loaded it with 3.5" 7s HeviShot. They would have been pretty far out to get away from a 30" pattern.lol


beside the legal time for any small game hunting where in the digest does it say there a special start time for pheasant hunting?


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

It used to be 10:00 am on the opener for decades.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Y


OnHoPr said:


> It used to be 10:00 am on the opener for decades.


Yea, that was decades ago.


----------



## PawPawWPG (Mar 4, 2018)

I saw one cross in front of me off Fletcher Road this morning! I thought I was imagining it until I saw you say the same thing.


St. Clair Slayer said:


> I had a rooster run in front of my car last week. That was on Fletcher Road south of Grayling! Good luck guys. Hope you all see a few birds and Put one in the game vest. I will be chasing grouse and Woodie up north.


w a


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

John Singer said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yea, that was decades ago.


So was the Put and Take program


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

We had a great morning but are shooting was not.There was quite a few people at are spot and they went out right at legal shooting time.We wanted to wait a little longer but oh well. Annie within the minute was on point.We were in a safety zone and he got a free pass.Then we missed 4.We could have been done by 8.Then we kept moving along and started hunting areas that were run already.We bagged three after others went through.Amazingly al birds were pointed and even if we had to keep relocating the dogs were on point at the time of the flush.No bumped birds today.One got up in my buddy's face.He said he felt wind and feathers.lol.Had three birds fly towards other vehicles that messed us up.We only heard one other group shooting once.
Great day for me and I am very proud of my girls today. Excellent tracking work without pressuring the birds and nice points.We just gave them time to pin them down.12 roosters and 2 hens
Dang pics still won't load!.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Snowing on the Pheasant opener, wouldn't want it any other way
Here's Dagmar doing work!


----------



## bedlyblaster (Jan 1, 2003)

Hunting near fowlerville.. mixed bag grouse and roosters. very productive season.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Awe


bedlyblaster said:


> Hunting near fowlerville.. mixed bag grouse and roosters. very productive season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 344607


Awesome photo! That used to be a great area to hunt. Really miss the great upland days in southern Michigan...


----------



## jfrat74 (Oct 29, 2018)

bedlyblaster said:


> Hunting near fowlerville.. mixed bag grouse and roosters. very productive season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 344607


That is an awesome photos and great memories. Looking to make a few memories with my one son.


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

bedlyblaster said:


> Hunting near fowlerville.. mixed bag grouse and roosters. very productive season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 344607


BedlyBlaster that is hot spotting, now everyone is gonna steal your secret spot in fowlerville.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm ready for round two!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> I'm ready for round two!


Same here. It has been a long 2 weeks.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Me


birdhntr said:


> I'm ready for round two!


 me too ,I have the week off


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

Looking forward to getting tomorrow.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Today was a beautiful day to hunt, finally some sun!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Josh R said:


> Today was a beautiful day to hunt, finally some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun didn't come out where I was but it was fun.Flushed 19 hens and four roosters.one was too far then I whiffed on two then finally Annie didn't check in for a few and when I finally found her I had a cigarette then flushed.she had one pinned.She is finally coming around when it comes to pheasants and not breaking points.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Dixie went into a huge thicket today and it took me forever to find her.I walked all they way around one and a half times before I found her.
The thicket:








Then I took a pic when I found her.








Lol. She is in the middle of the frame.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> Dixie went into a huge thicket today and it took me forever to find her.I walked all they way around one and a half times before I found her.
> The thicket:
> View attachment 350603
> 
> ...


I counted that bird for a hen as I only had seen a glimpse of it and it did not cackle. lol.Just like grouse in a thicket.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> I counted that bird for a hen as I only had seen a glimpse of it and it did not cackle. lol.Just like grouse in a thicket.


What is your flush count this season?

I an at 82. Last season was 80.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

76 and 32 hours of ground time.A little over two birds an hour.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

That is good. 

Now if I had a nickel for everybody who says to me that there are no pheasants left in Michigan.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

T


John Singer said:


> What is your flush count this season?
> 
> I an at 82. Last season was 80.


That is phenomenal for Michigan. Well done!

Frank


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Are you guys hunting state or private land


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Been a fun season so far 131 flushes per 47.5 hours a field only wish the shooting was a little better.im one bird short of what we harvested last season.all public land and the majority of the time running one dog


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I have been hunting mostly public land. I have had 15 flushes on private land and 67 on public.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Update: 82 in 35.5 hours.
Bagged two today and ones a dandy.









Big spurs with a 23 inch tail with 32 bands on the tail.


















Large head with prominent ear feathers.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Worm Dunker said:


> Are you guys hunting state or private land


Public land for me as well.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

John Singer said:


> That is good.
> 
> Now if I had a nickel for everybody who says to me that there are no pheasants left in Michigan.


I'd pay you more to say there are no pheasants. Lol.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

birdhntr said:


> I'd pay you more to say there are no pheasants. Lol.


I know. I would like to see more of an interest in pheasants in MI and even more emphasis on both public and private lands being managed for them.

That long spurred bird is an old one.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Since MI is banning deer baiting next year, I would love to see the agricultural land used to grow bait go into CRP and HAP.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

John Singer said:


> I know. I would like to see more of an interest in pheasants in MI and even more emphasis on both public and private lands being managed for them.
> 
> That long spurred bird is an old one.


Yup he is.I didn't pay much attention until I got home and was carrying them in by the heads and the head felt bigger and the weight difference was noticeable.Then I laid them on the table to compare.All three birds this weekend came off Annie's points.In her early years she first had to learn what pheasants were and how they act.She pressured and bumped,point initial contact then breaking when you get to her and then run them out.So I've been coming up to points very slow and restacking on every bird.I stepped on a hen today and when it flew I said whoa and both dogs stopped to flush and held for a minute or more.Then shortly after that she was up 50 yards or so and I didn't notice any grass moving so I went looking for her buried in the grass.This time I was stomping all around in front of her and she never broke and then it popped up 25 yards out off the nose.This grass is thick and somewhat impassable so it takes a few to get to a dog.The second bird was a repeat of the first as she handled it the same way.They got cheeseburgers today on the way home.lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Birds flew In while I was at the truck giving the dogs water and getting ready to go.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

anticipation said:


> Been a fun season so far 131 flushes per 47.5 hours a field only wish the shooting was a little better.im one bird short of what we harvested last season.all public land and the majority of the time running one dog


Nice! I need to step it up a notch to catch up lol.
Congrats!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

anticipation said:


> Been a fun season so far 131 flushes per 47.5 hours a field only wish the shooting was a little better.im one bird short of what we harvested last season.all public land and the majority of the time running one dog


That is truly impressive.

BTW : I have many misses this season that are haunting me.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> Nice! I need to step it up a notch to catch up lol.
> Congrats!





birdhntr said:


> Nice! I need to step it up a notch to catch up lol.
> Congrats!


Thanks,I spend most of my vacation time and every weekend chasing pheasant,only hunt grouse and woodcock until till pheasant opens


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

Tha


John Singer said:


> That is truly impressive.
> 
> BTW : I have many misses this season that are haunting me.


thanks ,I know about those haunting hunts ,Sunday's hunt made my season the cover was low enough to actually see the dog work we finally found the birds after hours of nothing put up a rooster swing and a miss .headind back to the truck the dog pinned a rooster ,I walked over to the dog on Point bird flushed and dropped .its pretty rare for us to get the roosters to hold that well and to actually see it all happen.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

John Singer said:


> I know. I would like to see more of an interest in pheasants in MI and even more emphasis on both public and private lands being managed for them.
> 
> That long spurred bird is an old one.


Agree 100%. I'd be happy paying ALOT more for a small game license/upland stamp IF the extra money would go toward acquiring land, providing and truly managing upland habitat on public land. Spent most of Saturday up in the Thumb on public. My Brittany pointed 3-hens. Public land cover is pretty good, what's amazing to me is the "moonscape" (ie: modern agriculture) surrounding these areas. Hardly a blade of grass grows in the cultivated fields. Better living through chemistry (Round-up) I guess. Looks alot like the areas in Iowa that I hunt... Remarkable that these birds can still scratch out a living in that environment.

I think that's awesome that some of you guys live in relatively close proximity to where you can pursue your (our) passion. Not too long ago it was like that down here in Macomb and St. Clair counties. Now, an investment in drive-time and gas is required to get into decent public land cover and, hence, our favorite game bird.

Frank


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

FNC said:


> Agree 100%. I'd be happy paying ALOT more for a small game license/upland stamp IF the extra money would go toward acquiring land, providing and truly managing upland habitat on public land. Spent most of Saturday up in the Thumb on public. My Brittany pointed 3-hens. Public land cover is pretty good, what's amazing to me is the "moonscape" (ie: modern agriculture) surrounding these areas. Hardly a blade of grass grows in the cultivated fields. Better living through chemistry (Round-up) I guess. Looks alot like the areas in Iowa that I hunt... Remarkable that these birds can still scratch out a living in that environment.
> 
> I think that's awesome that some of you guys live in relatively close proximity to where you can pursue your (our) passion. Not too long ago it was like that down here in Macomb and St. Clair counties. Now, an investment in drive-time and gas is required to get into decent public land cover and, hence, our favorite game bird.
> 
> Frank


Not to worry the Michigan pheasant hunting initiative is going to fix that for you by releasing pheasant on public land .i believe it will turn the whole experience into a **** show.the end of season is always bittersweet hate to see it end but get tired of the 2 hour ride to hunt .could be worse though I could be heading 3-4 hours north to the grouse woods


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

anticipation said:


> Not to worry the Michigan pheasant hunting initiative is going to fix that for you by releasing pheasant on public land .i believe it will turn the whole experience into a **** show.the end of season is always bittersweet hate to see it end but get tired of the 2 hour ride to hunt .could be worse though I could be heading 3-4 hours north to the grouse woods


Agree - put/take pheasant hunting on public land is a non-starter. If I want to do that, I'll go to a preserve after wild bird season is done and have the entire field to myself. Nothing like wild pheasant hunting though. Absolutely the best!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

FNC said:


> Agree - put/take pheasant hunting on public land is a non-starter. If I want to do that, I'll go to a preserve after wild bird season is done and have the entire field to myself. Nothing like wild pheasant hunting though. Absolutely the best!


If they start releasing pheasants on public I will not hunt anymore.Fair chase and a true hunting experience is what I enjoy most and not quantity.There program has nothing to do with conservation and benefits of habitat for all wildlife or land conservation and futurity.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

FNC said:


> Agree - put/take pheasant hunting on public land is a non-starter. If I want to do that, I'll go to a preserve after wild bird season is done and have the entire field to myself. Nothing like wild pheasant hunting though. Absolutely the best!


I'm with you ,unfortunately I think it's going to happen my biggest worry is if they implement it on the grounds we're the restoration efforts are it's going to undo all the work they have done for the wilds


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

birdhntr said:


> If they start releasing pheasants on public I will not hunt anymore.Fair chase and a true hunting experience is what I enjoy most and not quantity.There program has nothing to do with conservation and benefits of habitat for all wildlife or land conservation and futurity.


I've contacted mucc who is on board with this as well as upland biologists and voiced my concerns but I think it fell on deaf ears .i tried to find out what state lands they were looking at for there pilot program but no one could or would answer that question


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

anticipation said:


> I've contacted mucc who is on board with this as well as upland biologists and voiced my concerns but I think it fell on deaf ears .i tried to find out what state lands they were looking at for there pilot program but no one could or would answer that question


Almost two years ago I attended their meeting north of Imlay City to listen-in on their proposal. Many attendees raised concerns about 1) this program being completely counter to what PF preaches (habitat, habitat, habitat), 2) watering-down the gene pool with pen raised birds, and 3) managing the program in a manner that doesn't repeat the fiasco that was put/take in the late 70's ("hunters" waiting for the release trucks to arrive, then pursuing the birds, etc). Then their mantra changed to this is necessary for "hunter recruitment." I could go on and on, but I believe if more resources and energy were spent on acquiring new game areas and better managing habitat on the existing ones, then that would be the best scenario for pheasants and many other game and non-game wildlife.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

FNC said:


> Almost two years ago I attended their meeting north of Imlay City to listen-in on their proposal. Many attendees raised concerns about 1) this program being completely counter to what PF preaches (habitat, habitat, habitat), 2) watering-down the gene pool with pen raised birds, and 3) managing the program in a manner that doesn't repeat the fiasco that was put/take in the late 70's ("hunters" waiting for the release trucks to arrive, then pursuing the birds, etc). Then their mantra changed to this is necessary for "hunter recruitment." I could go on and on, but I believe if more resources and energy were spent on acquiring new game areas and better managing habitat on the existing ones, then that would be the best scenario for pheasants and many other game and non-game wildlife.


Really hunter recruitment!Then wouldn't pheasant farms already do that.Or is it hunting recruitment where they don't have to pay which is unsustainable.They won't pay when you ask them for money otherwise they would be at a pheasant farm already.Habitat and self sustaining populations is what works.They will be doing harm to real hunting and the outdoor experiences as you get to enjoy all of nature's wonders with habitat programs.To hand feed dumb pheasants to predators is like watching them eat cash out of your hand.Investing that lost money in land acquisitions is long term.If my dog goes out and pins a bunch of birds like a walk in the park as opposed to working hard and playing the chess game on wilds I'm done.This introducing of pen birds around wilds might also induce a predator dependencies on them as it's easy.In the last 5 years I've found one pheasant kill in the wild.You can find tons on a game farm on any given day.This is plane dumb to me.Do they have an approved plan.I will have my daughter look into this.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Them old put and take pheasant got smart fast. You shoot at something it gets smart quick


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

birdhntr said:


> Really hunter recruitment!Then wouldn't pheasant farms already do that.Or is it hunting recruitment where they don't have to pay which is unsustainable.They won't pay when you ask them for money otherwise they would be at a pheasant farm already.Habitat and self sustaining populations is what works.They will be doing harm to real hunting and the outdoor experiences as you get to enjoy all of nature's wonders with habitat programs.To hand feed dumb pheasants to predators is like watching them eat cash out of your hand.Investing that lost money in land acquisitions is long term.If my dog goes out and pins a bunch of birds like a walk in the park as opposed to working hard and playing the chess game on wilds I'm done.This introducing of pen birds around wilds might also induce a predator dependencies on them as it's easy.In the last 5 years I've found one pheasant kill in the wild.You can find tons on a game farm on any given day.This is plane dumb to me.Do they have an approved plan.I will have my daughter look into this.


I agree with all of your points. I don't support it. With that said, I haven't heard anything more about this since the January 2016 meeting that I attended so I'm not sure if it has any real momentum. I recall at the meeting they kept saying so many other states already do this successfully (ie: Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, etc) so why shouldn't we?


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

It's not a true hunting experience if they prey does not act like prey and give chase in which turns into pusuit.This is primeval DNA in us in conjunction with the rush of adrenaline that we desire.The kill is anti climatic and now food.I could take someone to shoot pen birds and have some fun but if I took that same person and my dog gets on a bird that is worked for a long distance all birdy,pointing,relocating until that final moment of gratification is discovered.Yesterday was one of those days.I think you have to ask yourself where is the habitat you will be able to hunt them in with the lack of habitat available to put them.Habitat has birds.As mentioned deer hunting limits small game activities these days and access in which then where will these birds be able to live until they are taken,and will you be able to get access to them..Bare ground won't keep them alive and protected and the won't have the skills to survive well especially in winter.Predation,die off,and the season closes and winter kills the leftovers.How many are lost and if the few that survive don't have a place to live and breed it does nothing.My ex father in law had a lab named jet who would be sound asleep then pop up and start whining and then the put and take truck would pass shortly.The dog would go and grab pheasants and bring them to him over and over.He kept birds in a coop and butcher as needed.lol.Funny story I had share it.Hunter numbers are declining as the metropolis grows,and habitat shrinks.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I agree with Rob on the above, but in my eyes there is a place for the preserves. I have a young GSP (12 months) and he needs bird exposure to beat in the basics. No different then roughing houses when you get started in the trade...learn the basics and repeat as often as possible...then grow from that point (pun intended).

Our GSP rocked it this October in the Grouse and Woodcock woods of Grayling. To have him wait a year for tons of exposure would not be doing him any justice. We all know preserve birds isn’t considered hunting, but it is a great training aide for not only dogs but also kids. To me, it’s a LOT cheaper to use the preserve for an afternoon to train my dog, then to pay someone else for the same training. Plus I’m the one training the dog to do things my way, not someone else.

I’m in full agreance with you all about the old “Put-N-Take” system, but I’m reserving judgement on the NEW initiative till I find out the specifics of the program.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

You will never read anything positive about State run release programs.

It's a payoff to geezer boomers.

It will spell the death of wild public land pheasant hunting.

I can't wait for all the retard boomers to chime in about how they time the truck, follow it around, attack shortly after release, almost get killed, fist fight, and then take their two chickens, er I mean pheasants, home as their "kill". Ratty tail feathers and all.

Then, when the state run pens get bird flue, they march on Lansing wanting their money back.

It's a delusional replay of every state east of here.

People never learn.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> You will never read anything positive about State run release programs.
> 
> It's a payoff to geezer boomers.
> 
> ...


Never thought of the bird flu angle... you make a solid point.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Mark4486 said:


> Never thought of the bird flu angle... you make a solid point.


A number of states east of here have wasted millions of hunter dollars trying to recreate 1960's pheasant hunting experience.
They've had a decades long head start, and they can't make a release program practical.

Essentially, I will have to pay ever increasing fees so that the state can get back into the preserve business.
If I want a preserve experience, I'll go to one.

With modern agricultural practices, pheasants are essentially dead for the masses.
With emphasis on "THE MASSES".
People that believe other wise need to decrease their meds.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Mark4486 said:


> Never thought of the bird flu angle... you make a solid point.


Pennsylvania has squandered the Marcellus Shale windfall trying to turn back the clock 50 years.
Avian Influenza left them destroying (ie. killing and incinerating) something like 25000 of the 45000 they were raising for release.

People really need to look more closely at the cumulative effect of pesticide useage. The insect biomass is near gone. Try raising a chick where there is no food.

I can't believe the breadth of support that the released pheasant fantasy has found. I am completely shocked that the supporters refuse to face the facts. 

Pheasants should be just like weed. If you want some, buy some ground, leave it fallow, and grow your own.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> Pennsylvania has squandered the Marcellus Shale windfall trying to turn back the clock 50 years.
> Avian Influenza left them destroying (ie. killing and incinerating) something like 25000 of the 45000 they were raising for release.
> 
> People really need to look more closely at the cumulative effect of pesticide useage. The insect biomass is near gone. Try raising a chick where there is no food.
> ...


I would imagine it’s like anything else facts get misunderstood. People don’t have all the info and they have to much going on in their own lives to keep up with every bit of info for every area of interest and try to rely/trust on those in charge to make the right decisions. I myself have been following this thread just to get some sort of understanding of what’s going on.


----------

